

How do you get people to care? - methochris
http://www.tagxt.com/post/581

======
krapp
You can't force people to like your site, be interested in your content or
return. There's no magic bullet (if there were, I'd be able to pay off my
student loans.)

In your particular case, I would politely suggest that there's nothing
particularly unique about tagxt in terms of user-experience, nothing novel in
your approach to the format. As such, and as with the many forum/bbs sites
already in existence, your primary draw will probably be the community and the
kind of threads you have... I'm hanging out on Hacker News because the
programming/hacking content interests me, for instance, not because the layout
of HN is particularly clever. If this was Sports News, I wouldn't be quite as
interested. It's all well and good to sell the sizzle but at some point there
also needs to be a steak.

tl;dr give them something to care _about_ or wait for the community to build
itself.

------
cpt1138
How about not spamming HN?

~~~
methochris
meh, gotta try something. i'm desperate.

also, these are legit submissions/questions.

